# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Borstvorming bij de man

## Gast: toto

:Stick Out Tongue: h34r: hello,hier weer terug,ik zit nog altijd met die borsten als man,maar ik moet zeggen dat ik veel overgewicht heb,weeg nu 90 kg voor 1.75,ik heb soms ook prostaatklachten,ontsteking,zijn er klinieken waar ik in belgie kan behandeld worden,en kan dit in meerdere malen,komt het ziekenfonds in tussen?ik zie het niet zitten zo,groeten toto

----------


## Gast: Aart

Beste Toto,

Je zou aan fitness kunnen doen om je borstspieren te versterken en daarmee ook het vet eromheen te verminderen. Je probleem zal dan zeker minder worden. 

Succes ermee.
Aart

----------


## Bach

Het probleem is dat fitness niet alles verhelpt. Ik fitness zo'n 3 jaar waarvan het laatste jaar actief (lees 3 a 4 x in de week) en ik train de borstspieren zoveel als ik kan, maar het gaat niet echt weg..  :Frown:  

Ben nu opzoek naar een goede manier van het trainen van de borstspier omdat deze spier uit verschillende onderdelen bestaat. Misschien zijn er bepaalde ofwel _speciale_ workouts (oefeningen) die de bosrtvorming verhelpen. Mogelijk kun je deze ook gewoon thuis uitvoeren.. Anders kom je, helaas, toch in een kliniek terecht bij plastische chirurgie denk ik. Dus als iemand tips heeft, dan hoor ik het graag.. 

Groet Bach

----------


## white men

inderdaad fitnessen helpt niet helemaal, de borstvorming zal minder zijn maar zal toch niet helemaal verdwijnen. De oorzaak kan ook liggen bij een te lage testosteron gehalte. (een man bezit zowel mannelijke als vrouwelijke hormonen en het kan zijn dat je te veel vrouwelijke hormonen hebt), in dit geval zou ik eens een dokter raadplegen!

----------


## adria

hallo hier ben ik weer;ik ben 65jr heel veel lingerie gedragen maar door scheiding heb ik meer tijd voor mijzelf nu wil ik graag grotere borsten hebben zonder operatie, zijn er mensen die het ook willen of al grotere borsten hebben zou ik graag weten wat en hoe, groetjes adria

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Adria, informeer eens bij een Lingeriewinkel...ze hebben vast wel advies voor jou!!! er zijn/bestaan wel speciale BH's die suggereren dat je een vollle boezem hebt....succes ermee...ellendig van je scheiding....sterkte ermee en succes met alles wat je gaat ondernemen...een ander leven breekt aan, een nieuw begin !!!  :Embarrassment: 

vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## fitvandaag

> Het probleem is dat fitness niet alles verhelpt. Ik fitness zo'n 3 jaar waarvan het laatste jaar actief (lees 3 a 4 x in de week) en ik train de borstspieren zoveel als ik kan, maar het gaat niet echt weg..  
> 
> Ben nu opzoek naar een goede manier van het trainen van de borstspier omdat deze spier uit verschillende onderdelen bestaat. Misschien zijn er bepaalde ofwel _speciale_ workouts (oefeningen) die de bosrtvorming verhelpen. Mogelijk kun je deze ook gewoon thuis uitvoeren.. Anders kom je, helaas, toch in een kliniek terecht bij plastische chirurgie denk ik. Dus als iemand tips heeft, dan hoor ik het graag.. 
> 
> Groet Bach


Training helpt, maar zonder goede voeding km je nergens, veel mensen eten veel te veel koolhydraten en te weinig proteine.
Als we te dik zijn en dus veel vet in ons lijf hebben worden er door het vet foute hormonen aan gemaakt. Om dat proces te stoppen zul je juist moeten trainen en eten.

Voor de vraagsteller, 175 bi 90 kg is natuurlijk te zwaar, maar niet onoverkomelijk. in 3/6 maanden tijd zou je een kg of 15 kwijt kunnen zijn, je probleem zal dan een stuk minder zijn als het al niet geheel weg zal zijn.

Opereren leverd nare lidtekens op, en geen verandering van de oorzaak, en die oorzaak moet je aanpakken.

Maak een plan, wees streng voor jezelf en geloof in je zelf. Je probeem is op te lossen!

----------


## coffee

Beste Bach,

Gebruik je medicijnen??? sommige medicijnen veroorzaken "borsten"bij mannen.
(bij mijn man bv.).

----------


## christel1

Sommige mannen hebben inderdaad borsten zoals vrouwen en zijn er inderdaad niet gelukkig mee. Soms kan het opgelost worden door te fitnessen, soms kan alleen een operatie helpen. Dan wordt het borstweefsel van de man weggenomen. 
Kan ook zijn dat je schildklier niet zo goed meer werkt en dat je daardoor ook dikker wordt en dan mag je sporten zoveel je wilt, je zal niks afvallen. Dus dat toch eerst laten checken bij de huisarts. 
Mijn vriend heeft ook last van borstvorming, ook door overgewicht maar ook omdat hij teveel aan prolactine in zijn bloed heeft of toch zoiets dat er op lijkt. Zijn testosteron gehalte is zeker ok, zelfs aan de hoge kant dus daar heeft het bij hem echt niets mee te maken en hij neemt geen medicatie. 
Misschien moet hij eens een endocrinoloog gaan opzoeken (dokter gespecialiseerd in bloedonderzoeken enzo en immuumziektes waarbij ook de schildklier getest wordt). 
Het komt natuurlijk vaker voor bij obese mannen dan bij slanke mannen maar die kunnen er ook last van hebben, zeker in de puberteit als de hormonen nog aan het werken zijn. 
En als je er psychologisch last van hebt dan zou ik wel een operatie overwegen, littekens of niet, die zijn na 1 jaar bijna niet meer te zien. 
Veel succes

----------


## Barabas

Er zijn zoveel redenen waarom een man borsten kan kweken, en veel vrouwen vinden dat nog sexy ook, dus waarom je daar dan zorgen over maken, aanvaard jezelf zoals je bent..... Veel (rijpere) vrouwen vinden een man die een BH draagt omdat hij niet anders kan omdat hij borsten heeft, ook sexy, dus waarom je zorgen maken over het feit dat dat al dan niet nodig zou zijn???? Mijn schatteken heeft er in elk geval geen enkel probleem mee.....

----------

